# Mv Angelm sinks



## Coop (Dec 26, 2005)

The feeder container vessel Mv Angelm reported sunk after capsizing 2 miles off of St. Lucia on Sunday night. All 12 crew were saved. 

Report from Barbados Nation newspaper here:
http://www.nationnews.com/news/local/ships-sinks-heading-to-Barbados-FRONT-PAGE-LEAD

Vessel information here:
http://www.brise.de/download/details/Angeln.pdf

Coop


----------



## zedancode (Jun 6, 2010)

*Superior Shipping Services*

I agree with you.


Stlucia Shipping Services


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

That first link is dead, no trace of Angelm or Angeln on that website. Any other confirmation available?


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *zedancode* and a warm welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## abeya (Jun 9, 2010)

Are there any official media reports on the sinking, is the salvaging operations complete


----------



## Mjroots (Mar 10, 2009)

I managed to find enough info to create an article for Wikipedia. Details at

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Angeln


----------



## abeya (Jun 9, 2010)

Mjroots said:


> I managed to find enough info to create an article for Wikipedia. Details at
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Angeln



Thanks Mjroots , Wikipedia contained the info I was looking for


----------

